# Ruptured disc/ intervertebral disc disease



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

As some of you may remember, my mpoo Brody had surgery about 5 weeks ago after a ruptured disc. His disc rupture was a degenerative condition, not caused by an accident. He is 4 yo.

I was wondering if anyone here has had experience with disc ruptures? I'm taking Brody for his one month follow up later this week (a very late one month follow up, but I chose to wait for his original surgeon, who was on leave to take her board exams) so I will ask his vet lots of questions then. Brody is walking almost perfectly now, which is obviously great. (For a few days after surgery I was very worried that he wouldn't be able to walk again.) I just still worry that he will never be able to run or jump, or climb stairs again! I know these are little things, unimportant things in some ways- but the thought of my 4 yo dog not having a normal activity level breaks my heart! He used to be such a crazy, active dog. Has anyone had a dog have this surgery? How long till they were fully recovered?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy's trapped disc was fortunately resolved with crate rest and ŷshe did not need surgery, but from what I read at the time if the op is done immediately the prognosis is very good, and Brody's swift recovery is very encouraging. I think I would be wary of letting him jump even so, until the surgeon has assured me that no other discs were at risk. A veterinary osteopath has helped Sophy: whenever I see the first signs of stiffness or discomfort I take her for a treatment, and it seems to turn things round (she enjoys it, too!), so it might be worth asking about that at your follow up appointment, too.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am glad Brody is doing much better. I have not had a dog with this problem but I personally had neck surgery in which 2 disks were removed. They filled in the space with bone and this area of my neck had to fuse, which creates a less flexible area. I had to be careful, and still do to some extend, but I felt MUCH better after surgery. It did take a year or so before I felt normal again. If things are simpler for dogs, it might take months for him. You might want to teach him to use ramps to get on furniture so as not to stress his back. I would be interested in what your vet surgeon has to say. Now that you are aware of his problem, it might just take some modifications of activities and he will be fine.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you both for your posts! I am pleased with how well Brody is doing. And I guess I will have more info when I talk to his vet this week.


----------

